# Tales of the Sea....



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Having just read an item of repartee between a Chief Engineer and the Captain I thought I'd throw in my 'ten penn'orth....As the saying goes, "I was there"

Berthing at Hull on a Baltic boat there was a strong off-dock wind blowing and the Captain had spent ages getting the ship close alongside (No Tug)....
The AB, on the fo'c'sle threw the heaving line which fell short...He tried again with the same result....
Faced with another trip around the harbour, the Old man shouted through the tannoy, "Haven't you even learned to throw a heaving line yet?"...
To which, back though the tannoy, came a voice, "What do you expect for £50 a month; f*cking Roy Rogers".....

Much laughter...


----------



## R870879 (Feb 6, 2009)

Love it!! Best laugh I've had all week


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

*Communication problem.*

*The Captains note to the Chief Mate:*
Early tomorrow morning there will be a total eclipse at 0900hrs. This is something that cant be seen every day, so let the crew line up in their best clothes on deck in order that they may see it.
To mark this rare phenomena, I myself will explain it to them. If it is raining, we will not be able to see it clearly. In that case the crew should gather in the mess room.

*The Chief Mate's note to the 2nd. Mate:*
On Captain's orders there will be a total solar eclipse early tomorrow at 0900hrs. If it is raining we will not be able to see it clearly from the deck in our best clothes. In this case the sun's disappearance will be fully observed in the mess room. This is something that does not happen every day.

*The 2nd. Mate's notice to the 3rd. Mate:* 
On the Captains orders we shall fully observe in our best clothes that the sun disappears in the mess room at 0900hrs. The Captain will tell us if it's going to rain, which does not happen every day.

*The 3rd. Mate's notice to the Bosun:*
If it is raining in the mess room early tomorrow, which is something that does not happen every day, the Captain in his best clothes will disappear at 0900hrs.

*The Bosun's note to the crew:*
Early tomorrow morning at 0900hrs. the Captain will disappear. It is a pity that this does not happen every day.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Expats, you reminded me of a similar incident that I actually mentioned a few months back. MV Iron York, an Australian ship, was going alongside at Auckland a few days after the notorious "Underarm Incident" in a One Day International between Australia and New Zealand. The AB put the heaving line into the water a couple of times, prompting the linesman on the wharf to call out: "Try it underam, Aussie!"

John T


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

On one ship the Captain found the 2nd mate the worse for alcohol and entered into the ship's log, "2nd Officer was found drunk on watch and relieved". The next day the 2nd mate entered into the log, "The Captain was sober today".


----------

